

Higher working memory capacity predicts greater bias in risky choice - garply
http://journal.sjdm.org/10/10205/jdm10205.html

======
pella
other links in the topic:

"Brain Workshop is a free open-source version of the Dual N-Back mental
exercise to increase Working Memory ..."

<http://brainworkshop.sourceforge.net/>

\----------------------

"Dual N-Back, Brain Training & Intelligence forum & mailing list at Google
Groups :"

<http://groups.google.com/group/brain-training>

<http://groups.google.com/group/brain-training/files>

------
garply
"Our results have shown that higher cognitive abilities do not always reflect
rational decision making."

